# La Mamma Morta



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

John:
A contest among 3 supreme voices from different decades would be exhilarating.
Muzio/Callas/Hernandez (and I understand Radvanovsky is next as well)
Just watch the fur fly.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lina Bruna Rasa might be an option too. As much as I like Hernandez I don't see her getting any votes here in competition with Muzio and Callas.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Op.123 said:


> Lina Bruna Rasa might be an option too. As much as I like Hernandez I don't see her getting any votes here in competition with Muzio and Callas.


True. Perhaps we should just wait till Radvanovsky records it. It sure will make for some exciting discussions.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> True. Perhaps we should just wait till Radvanovsky records it. It sure will make for some exciting discussions.


Maybe a Radvanovaky, Hernandez round and a Bruna Rasa, Muzio, Callas round would be sensible?


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Face Radvanovsky off against Milanov in one of the Met broadcasts and send the winner to semi-finals. Also, I believe there may have been some person named... Tebadli? Bertoldi?.. Tebaldi?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Angela Gheorghiu for two reasons -

1) The album is subtitled "Homage to Maria Callas"

2) See below... Although a very strong case could be made that these are in fact three reasons and not two if you count them separately and not as a single pair...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> Angela Gheorghiu for two reasons -
> 
> 1) The album is subtitled "Homage to Maria Callas"
> 
> 2) See below... Although a very strong case could be made that these are in fact three reasons if you count them separately and not as a pair...


Men! 
Ahh well, as a friend once put it "I'll start worrying when they stop looking."


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a contest planned. I'll try to see how I can fit some of these in with who I had picked out.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok I looked. I have Ida Pacetti, Callas, Tebaldi, Muzio and I added Radvanovsky and Hernandez. I had Bumbry but took her out. We know anyone but a long shot stands a chance against Maria.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Ok I looked. I have Ida Pacetti, Callas, Tebaldi, Muzio and I added Radvanovsky and Hernandez. I had Bumbry but took her out. We know anyone but a long shot stands a chance against Maria.


I think Bruna Rasa would be more competitive than Tebaldi or Pacetti in this forum. Although I'm not familiar with Pacetti in this particular aria.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I added Lina. Started contest. Been wanting to have Pacetti in a contest. She is very good.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Shaughnessy said:


> Angela Gheorghiu for two reasons -
> 
> 1) The album is subtitled "Homage to Maria Callas"
> 
> 2) See below... Although a very strong case could be made that these are in fact three reasons and not two if you count them separately and not as a single pair...



I had to scroll up to check if the post was written by you or @ColdGenius . Your attitude is infectious.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I added Lina. Started contest. Been wanting to have Pacetti in a contest. She is very good.


It sounds exciting, thanks.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Now THIS is a contest!!!!! (rubbing hands together in glee)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Radvanovsky cannot compete against the big names.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

MAS said:


> Radvanovsky cannot compete against the big names.


I agree, I listened to her performance and it is a very ugly rendition but it could still be interesting and instructive to compare her with Hernandez. No point with Callas, Muzio, Bruna Rasa etc.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

MAS said:


> Radvanovsky cannot compete against the big names.


That much is true. I could not believe how 🚮😷 her Carnegie Hall recital of the other day was.


----------

